# Journal of gym*newbie Goal to 13 stone



## Gym*Newbie (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi just starting a journal.

The last few mounths i have been working out in my local gym and i am fully hooked. My workout consists of 3 full body workouts a week and one day of cardio seing as i am only 15. I have resantly orderd a 5kg tub of nurtisport 90+ as i have read some possative neiws on this fourm about it.

my current weight is 10stn 4lbs and i am lookin for 13stn and a nice lean structure, no matter how long it takes i am going to stick at it for aslong as i can. looking at the diet side of things i currently eat 3 meals a day wich are:

Breakfast:

1 bowl of porrage oats with semi-skimmed milk and 2 slices of holemeal toast + a whey protein shake when it desides to turn up!!!!

Lunch:

2 chicken and salad barm cakes (wholemeal)

a pint of milk

Dinner ( 4pm) :

normally something like galmon stakes with new potatoes and veg

and an apple + a cup of tea.

On a training day after meals : a protine shake as soon as i finish workouts

Non Training day : shake befor bedtime

And to finish my blog todays work out was a full body workout with 30 mins cardio.

i will keep you all updated on my progress and post up pics every now and agen.

thankyou for reading Y.S GYM*NEWBIE

:confused1: :thumb:


----------



## douglas (Apr 9, 2009)

good luck with it mate.

id personally add 3 more meals to that diet though


----------



## Gym*Newbie (Oct 28, 2009)

douglas said:


> good luck with it mate.
> 
> id personally add 3 more meals to that diet though


 :beer: cheers mate and about the diet i will see wah i can do considering i am still in education :thumb:


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Try for maybe Cottage cheese before bed mate,you can have it on a piece of toast.Its cheap as well,get it wrote down on your mum's shopping list.


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

I'd add more food to mate,without food you wont grow...simple as....


----------



## douglas (Apr 9, 2009)

Gym*Newbie said:


> :beer: cheers mate and about the diet i will see wah i can do considering i am still in education :thumb:


if i remember rightly, the break times at school must be around 10.....then again at 1 for lunch? then finish about 3 or 4?

what id do if i were you and was still at school, is have breakfast as usual, then have a mid morning snack at 10 on ur break, like a shake with milk and oats in cuz its quick and easy and good calories. have ur lunch as normal. then another "snack" after school prior to training. then train. then home to eat a good meal, then have some cottage cheese and some nuts before bed and wash it down with a nice pint of milk!


----------



## Gym*Newbie (Oct 28, 2009)

douglas said:


> if i remember rightly, the break times at school must be around 10.....then again at 1 for lunch? then finish about 3 or 4?
> 
> what id do if i were you and was still at school, is have breakfast as usual, then have a mid morning snack at 10 on ur break, like a shake with milk and oats in cuz its quick and easy and good calories. have ur lunch as normal. then another "snack" after school prior to training. then train. then home to eat a good meal, then have some cottage cheese and some nuts before bed and wash it down with a nice pint of milk!


Going to the supermarket later and i will see what i can dig up from the shelves

:thumb:


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Gd lad,just think without food your training will be wasted...so keep your body properly fueled buddy and you'll gain really well at your age...


----------



## Gym*Newbie (Oct 28, 2009)

Rossy Balboa said:


> Gd lad,just think without food your training will be wasted...so keep your body properly fueled buddy and you'll gain really well at your age...


Thanks for the tip mate will keep you all posted and updated on how i get on :thumbup1:


----------



## Gym*Newbie (Oct 28, 2009)

Know enything about nurtisport 90~+


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Good luck mate...em ive never personally used it but im sure a few on here have,protein is protein at the end of the day though bud,i get mine from MP because its cheap and does the job. As said above,have one of these shakes on your first break with some oats in as its quick,or if you have more time have a tuna sandwich. Shakes are handy but have as much solid food as you can...


----------



## Gym*Newbie (Oct 28, 2009)

Rossy Balboa said:


> Good luck mate...em ive never personally used it but im sure a few on here have,protein is protein at the end of the day though bud,i get mine from MP because its cheap and does the job. As said above,have one of these shakes on your first break with some oats in as its quick,or if you have more time have a tuna sandwich. Shakes are handy but have as much solid food as you can...


OK mate , i will get myslef on mp in the future when i polish this 90+ of.

its smething like 45g of protine enyway so it dosent sound usless:lol:

and yeh i will try and get asmuch solied food as i can cheers mate:beer:.


----------



## GREG KUZ (Jan 7, 2009)

Mate if your in education i understand what you mean as i started training at age 15 aswell. You need more food though, quite alot more. Do what i did and have your brekfast, then at first break at school have a sandwich or two and a pint of milk, then lunch at school, then as soon as school finishes have something on the way home, another one or two sandwiches, then train, then have your dinner, then have something before bed. Get your mum to put on your shopping list as i used to , eggs, cheese, milk, tuna, meat, bread ect.  (i ate about 5 times the amount your eating when i was your age and i grew like i was on steroids and more)


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Gym*Newbie said:


> OK mate , i will get myslef on mp in the future when i polish this 90+ of.
> 
> its smething like 45g of protine enyway so it dosent sound usless:lol:
> 
> and yeh i will try and get asmuch solied food as i can cheers mate:beer:.


It'll be fine mate,just MP was the cheapest i could find and its good. Good luck buddy...


----------



## Gym*Newbie (Oct 28, 2009)

GREG KUZ said:


> Mate if your in education i understand what you mean as i started training at age 15 aswell. You need more food though, quite alot more. Do what i did and have your brekfast, then at first break at school have a sandwich or two and a pint of milk, then lunch at school, then as soon as school finishes have something on the way home, another one or two sandwiches, then train, then have your dinner, then have something before bed. Get your mum to put on your shopping list as i used to , eggs, cheese, milk, tuna, meat, bread ect.  (i ate about 5 times the amount your eating when i was your age and i grew like i was on steroids and more)


nice reply mate cheers


----------



## aqs (Oct 12, 2004)

1. Most of us are all busy ... me myself in university n others at jobs. U really need to skip this thinking and eat or u wont grow.

2. calculate ur BMI and daily calories need on www.nutritiondata.com . add 300-500 calories steadily per week to gain 1lbs a week

3. Design ur diet in proper bulk ratio EG if ur calorie need is 2500kcal then add 500 to it , of which protein shud consist of 1.5-2gram x ur weight in pounds .. and rest include carbs and fats ... often used ideal ratio is 40/40/20 Carbs/pro/fats ...

Carbs shuld b complex one except PWO

Proteins must be of high quality i.e more n more amino acids

fats known as good fats not junk

add veggies too

4. Meals all spread through out the day 5-6 times with 2-3 hours interval

5.Dont over train

6. Sleep min 7 hours

8. If u think u can grow without that much food.....think again


----------



## GREG KUZ (Jan 7, 2009)

Ok mate hows this, when i was 15 years old my diet was as follows (i went from 11.5 stone-16 in less then a year).

7 am brekfast - 6-12 whole eggs, 2 slices wholemeal toast with butter, 1 litre full fat milk, 1 pint water, 100-grams cheese.

10.30am first break at school - 1 cheese sandwich, 1 pint milk, (wholemeal bread),

13.00 school lunchtime - 1 sausage sandwich, 1 tuna sandwich, 1 piece fruit, 1 pint water, 1 pint milk.

15.30-16.00 end of school - another sandwich cheese, meat, fowl or fish.

TRAIN about 16.30-18.30. After workout bag of cashew nuts (100grams) , water.

Dinner 19.00-20.00 - jacket potatoe with large raw salad and 1 can tuna, litre full fat milk, fresh vedge.

Before bed - 2 slices wholemeal toast with tuna.

This was not ideal but at school was cheap, and easy to prepare for the next day ect. Just to note i actually cannot eat this much anymore in a day! LOL! but am getting there.


----------



## GREG KUZ (Jan 7, 2009)

Im not saying to have this diet, but something like that if you want to bulk up as your at the perfect age to do it . Tried and tested:thumbup1:


----------



## Gym*Newbie (Oct 28, 2009)

GREG KUZ said:


> Im not saying to have this diet, but something like that if you want to bulk up as your at the perfect age to do it . Tried and tested:thumbup1:


cheers mate:thumb:


----------



## Gym*Newbie (Oct 28, 2009)

aqs said:


> 1. Most of us are all busy ... me myself in university n others at jobs. U really need to skip this thinking and eat or u wont grow.
> 
> 2. calculate ur BMI and daily calories need on www.nutritiondata.com . add 300-500 calories steadily per week to gain 1lbs a week
> 
> ...


Cheers m8 good pointer and realy blew my cockey head of my shoulder


----------



## aqs (Oct 12, 2004)

Gym*Newbie said:


> Cheers m8 good pointer and realy blew my cockey head of my shoulder


I forgot the last point its

9 . Give reps if like the post :lol:


----------



## Gym*Newbie (Oct 28, 2009)

Just thinking about my diet for tommorow.

07.00

porrage oats + bannana + pint of milk

10.35am

2 tuna barmcakes + apple + water

12.30

2 chicken barmcakes + bannana + apple + water + strawberry yougart.

3.00pm

Galmon stakes with new potatoes and veg

5.00 packet of nuts

9.30pm

2 slices of wholemeal toast + fruit + water

10.00pm bedtime!!

Basicly the same on tuesday but it a training day, eny alturations to my current diet would be much appreciated.


----------



## Gym*Newbie (Oct 28, 2009)

Just thinking about my diet for tommorow.

07.00

porrage oats + bannana + pint of milk

10.35am

2 tuna barmcakes + apple + water

12.30

2 chicken barmcakes + bannana + apple + water + strawberry yougart.

3.00pm

Galmon stakes with new potatoes and veg

5.00 packet of nuts

9.30pm

2 slices of wholemeal toast + fruit + water

10.00pm bedtime!!

Basicly the same on tuesday but it a training day, eny alturations to my current diet would be much appreciated.


----------



## Gym*Newbie (Oct 28, 2009)

sorry about double post


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Hows things mate?

Has your protein come yet? Everyone is right with the more food thing and i know it aint as easy as it sounds. The diet you have posted up above this post is a start mate :thumbup1: Add 3 shakes ontop of that and its a good starting point for a 15 year old lad. One shake on morning and one mid day and one before bed or later on night. Add that to your food intake. I use full fat milk aswell but i really am very very skinny built. I was 8 stone 4 at point as u no.

Plenty of food and keep training :thumbup1: The protein u have bought will be fine aswell, but it aint no miracle worker. Use it to up ur cals and get the much needed protein into your diet. I use cnp pro mass. Its £43 for 4.5 kilos and its what im used to now. I use bodybuilding warehouse i think it is and delivery always comes next day. Mp are good tho i kno everyone on here semms to use these.

Good luck with it all mate and i wish id have got a interest in it at 15. Just do your best and try not to get too complicated about things too soon. 13 stone is a target u could hit anyway since ur only 15. Just keep at it and all best :thumbup1: Reps for gettin it goin


----------



## Gym*Newbie (Oct 28, 2009)

leafman said:


> Hows things mate?
> 
> Has your protein come yet? Everyone is right with the more food thing and i know it aint as easy as it sounds. The diet you have posted up above this post is a start mate :thumbup1: Add 3 shakes ontop of that and its a good starting point for a 15 year old lad. One shake on morning and one mid day and one before bed or later on night. Add that to your food intake. I use full fat milk aswell but i really am very very skinny built. I was 8 stone 4 at point as u no.
> 
> ...


Cheers for reps mate, yeh did my cheast and biceps tonight and all went well, my protine has come its ok but tastes like s*it 

enyway mate i will take your advise on board and try and get something sorted out i am also currently on 2 shakes a day:beer:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Gym*Newbie said:


> Cheers for reps mate, yeh did my cheast and biceps tonight and all went well, my protine has come its ok but tastes like s*it
> 
> enyway mate i will take your advise on board and try and get something sorted out i am also currently on 2 shakes a day:beer:


2 shakes per day ontop of your food intake is a start mate :thumbup1: When finances alow try up it to 3 times per day. You gotta eat big to be big and i hope it goes well for you. And forget taste just force it into you, use milk if not already, should help taste.


----------



## Gym*Newbie (Oct 28, 2009)

leafman said:


> 2 shakes per day ontop of your food intake is a start mate :thumbup1: When finances alow try up it to 3 times per day. You gotta eat big to be big and i hope it goes well for you. And forget taste just force it into you, use milk if not already, should help taste.


cheers m8 i will see if 2 a day get me enywere then i will take in 3 a day on my next tub , g2g now m8 need my sleep


----------



## Gym*Newbie (Oct 28, 2009)

Training all went good today, some guy in there showed me a few things and helped me set up a program so i am getting used to a few exersises and that.


----------



## MT29 (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi mate, what time is your break and lunch at ?


----------



## Gym*Newbie (Oct 28, 2009)

MT29 said:


> Hi mate, what time is your break and lunch at ?


my break is at 10:35-10:55

lunch 12:30-13:10


----------



## Gym*Newbie (Oct 28, 2009)

acee settion tonight !!!! felt good the tightening up of my skin round my arms n that


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

Good luck with the journal. Keep it up!

Most people say Nutrisport 90+ tastes bad apart from the chocolate flavour. I use Myprotein unflavoured now.


----------



## Gym*Newbie (Oct 28, 2009)

Davesky said:


> Good luck with the journal. Keep it up!
> 
> Most people say Nutrisport 90+ tastes bad apart from the chocolate flavour. I use Myprotein unflavoured now.


got it a few days back it tasted horrible at first but uno now i am use to it its not that bad lol


----------



## jonno (May 23, 2006)

Hiya mate,

Congrats on what you have achieved so far. Look at it in perspective, from aug to dec you have achieved alot, so give it another few months and take a look at your results again. don`t be too harsh on your progress.

Best of luck,

Jonno.

:rockon:


----------



## Gym*Newbie (Oct 28, 2009)

jonno said:


> Hiya mate,
> 
> Congrats on what you have achieved so far. Look at it in perspective, from aug to dec you have achieved alot, so give it another few months and take a look at your results again. don`t be too harsh on your progress.
> 
> ...


cheers on the heads up m8

just aloude of cardio and some free weights tonight. goal is irpped 13 stone


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Are you having a protein shake straight after the gym mate?? If so are you adding any fast acting carbs to it??


----------



## Gym*Newbie (Oct 28, 2009)

just shacking the powder with the waser and drinking in about 10 mins

i have one in morning when i get up, after training and befor bed


----------

